# Netgear switch connectivity problem



## jas2288 (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to connect two computers through the netgear FS608v2 switch but on both a msg appears " limited connectivity or no connectivity".I tried connecting to a single comp using the switch even then the same msg appears.

But when i directly connect the LAN cable from the modem to my comp then it connects.

I am using MT882 modem.Do i have to change any settings of the modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this when connected directly to the modem.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jas2288 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for the reply bro. Here's my ip config :

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : apex-9fda99b272
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-04-13-0C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.255.116.19
85.255.112.200
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 18, 2009 1:23:07 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 18, 2009 2:23:07 AM

Ethernet adapter TeamViewer VPN:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TeamViewer VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-A2-E9-65-9D

C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd say you have a problem with either the switch or the cable. Since this switch has auto-MDX capability, any good Ethernet cable should work with it.


----------

